# A seasonal message



## nickvc (Dec 23, 2014)

This is the time for us all to wish each and every member a neighbourly hello and to wish us all a message of glad tidings.
Your religion or believes matter not to me but your support and care really do.
Happy holidays to all our members.


----------



## MarcoP (Dec 23, 2014)

Same as above, happy holidays to you all and your loved ones.


----------



## necromancer (Dec 23, 2014)

all the best to all & your families.

just wishing it would snow , it's raining right now


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Dec 23, 2014)

Everyone have a safe and happy Holiday.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Dec 23, 2014)

Happy holidays and best wishes for everyone in the new year!

Dave


----------



## Palladium (Dec 24, 2014)

Merry Christmas everyone !


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 24, 2014)

Aye a Merry Christmas to all you grumpy but lovely guys, I hope you all have a fantastic time. It's been a fun year. 8) 8) 

I'll have a beer for every one of you, which should effectively blank out the whole festive season :lol: :lol:


----------



## butcher (Dec 24, 2014)

Merry Christmas, have a happy and prosperous new year.


----------



## rewalston (Dec 24, 2014)

Merry Christmas, to each and every one of our Forum Family. Be safe and have a Happy New Year.

Rusty


----------



## goldsilverpro (Dec 24, 2014)

Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## alexxx (Dec 24, 2014)

Merry Christmas to everyone. May the year 2015 brings all the best !!!


----------



## AUH-R (Dec 24, 2014)

Happy Christmas


----------



## yar (Dec 24, 2014)

Merry Christmas, Happy Chanuka, Happy Kwanza and Festivus!!!! Think I covered it all.


----------



## jpullen (Dec 24, 2014)

Merry Christmas & Happy Holidays to All and a big THANK YOU! The last four years of being a member of the forum has been the greatest privilege.


----------



## scrapman1077 (Dec 24, 2014)

Merry Christmas to all !


----------



## lazersteve (Dec 24, 2014)

Merry Christmas to all and Happy New Year !

Steve


----------



## Richard NL (Dec 24, 2014)

Happy holidays to all our members and your loved ones.
I’m wishing the very best for you all and your loved ones, during this special time. May you enjoy all the best now, and throughout the coming year.
Have a safe 2015.


----------



## philddreamer (Dec 24, 2014)

MERRY CHRISTMAS!!! BEST WISHES TO YOU ALL!!! 8) 

Phil


----------



## CBentre (Dec 24, 2014)

Happy holidays to all, glad to have the opportunity to be in such great company.....


----------



## kurtak (Dec 25, 2014)

Best wishes to all for the holidays

Kurt


----------



## macfixer01 (Dec 25, 2014)

Season's Greetings, and a slightly early Happy New Year to everyone!

macfixer01


----------



## Long Shot (Dec 25, 2014)

And to everyone - all the above to everyone here! I have been gone for awhile (because I forgot my password) and it came to me today. This after working 15 hours on call. Oh well, a very good pay day. Early wishes for a prosperous new year.


----------



## necromancer (Dec 25, 2014)

spaceships said:


> Aye a Merry Christmas to all you grumpy but lovely guys, I hope you all have a fantastic time. It's been a fun year. 8) 8)
> 
> I'll have a beer for every one of you, which should effectively blank out the whole festive season :lol: :lol:




that's 3.47 beers per minute for 6 days. (Burp) :shock: 

have a great one !!

"drinking beers for 30,000 members, from dec 25th to dec 31st"


----------

